# 9600 vs 9000 Plastic Twine - What's The Difference?



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Stopped by a coop today gawking twine and they had 9600 plastic twine with 210 knot strength. It was Balecord brand by Cordexagri.

I've seen 9000 and 7200 sisal and plastic twine in many brands and knot strengths. I've never seen a bale of 9600 twine. Is this a plastic only twine? Is the the diameter smaller than 9000 or a larger spool to account for the 9600 footage? Suitable for a square baler or made for a round baler?

Also never heard of Cordexagri and the Balecord brand. Might need to get out a little more often...????

9000 vs 9600 plastic twine - what's the difference?

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

leeave96 said:


> Stopped by a coop today gawking twine and they had 9600 plastic twine with 210 knot strength. It was Balecord brand by Cordexagri.
> 
> I've seen 9000 and 7200 sisal and plastic twine in many brands and knot strengths. I've never seen a bale of 9600 twine. Is this a plastic only twine? Is the the diameter smaller than 9000 or a larger spool to account for the 9600 footage? Suitable for a square baler or made for a round baler?
> 
> ...


600 ft is the difference.Just figure out the price per ft.

knot strength being the same.

I think we are doing a 8000 ft single ball next yr for sm sqrs so guys can get more twine in boxes and less times needed to fill the twine box.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

9600 plastic twine typically is a higher knot strength twine and therefore thicker. Guy I get my twine from has 9600 in two different knot strengths.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

9600 is just the length. The 170, 190,210, etc is knot strength. A 9600 bundle of 210 will weigh more than a 9600 bundle of 170, due to thicker string.

I got my first 170 9600 this year. Price per pound was the same as the 9000 120 it replaced. I think there was 7 pounds difference between the two bundles.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

I was told 9600/170 Is the closest on diameter to 9000 sisal twine.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here, I use 210 knot strength because it is pennies more than the 170.....both 9600 feet long......Tytan brand.

Regards, Mike


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Figure what knot strength you need for your situation, the higher generally better.

The package weight/price/length ratio will tell you value. One brand I used dropped a full pound year to year while keeping the same knot strength and spool length. I swear it looked thinner but maybe the formulation of the plastic itself was lighter.

Total length really doesn't matter as much to me. More knots joining spools isn't ideal so you would think longer is better but I have ran 6500'\240 that had to be jammed into the twine box because the spool diameter was bigger.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I've been using 9600/170 Balecord the last two years. Knotters love it and broken bales or missed ties are a very rare occurrence for me.


----------

